# Virginity



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

soooo i feel like whining cuz im still a member of the v-club...lol. are there any other virgins on RIU? lol do guys like virgins? some i've talked to think its great...and some are really not cool with it lol. does anyone know why im still a virgin? haha im just kidding...i know why...sort of...but yea. whats everyones thoughts? how was your first time?


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

wow...i guess i really am pathetic lol...am i really the only one on here?


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

My first time was a little awkward.....but i'm a guy so it's all good


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm guessing your 22 by your avitar i give you props for holding out so long. You waiting to be married?

I made it to 18 before my first time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

IT HURT. Like fucking hell.Make sure you've had plenty of foreplay.A man spitting on his hand and rubbing it on his cock is not foreplay.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

A man spitting on his hand and rubbing it on his cock is not foreplay

That's so f'in funny i almost had tears runnin!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes.Excerpts from stoney's sex life.Always good for a laugh!


born2grow said:


> A man spitting on his hand and rubbing it on his cock is not foreplay
> 
> That's so f'in funny i almost had tears runnin!


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes.Excerpts from stoney's sex life.Always good for a laugh!


I simpathize with the pain aspect...trust me that was made clear to me years ago. It's just how you stated the spitting on your hand and such comment was good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't sweat it, I'm laughing too!Hope you don't think I'm offended!


born2grow said:


> I simpathize with the pain aspect...trust me that was made clear to me years ago. It's just how you stated the spitting on your hand and such comment was good.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't sweat it, I'm laughing too!Hope you don't think I'm offended!


I like that avatar stoney...good shit it's all psychodelic looking


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

born2grow said:


> I'm guessing your 22 by your avitar i give you props for holding out so long. You waiting to be married?
> 
> I made it to 18 before my first time.


nope...im not waiting for marriage. im not exactly saving myself...but i do want my first time to be with a guy i really care about who cares about me...i have had opportunities to have sex...lots...lol. but i want to have a nice first time...but apparently thats too much to ask cuz i aint gettin none! lol. i want all my "firsts" (cuz its not just sex that i havent done) to be with someone i really click with...preferably a b/f...but i cant seem to find one of those either...lol.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> IT HURT. Like fucking hell.Make sure you've had plenty of foreplay.A man spitting on his hand and rubbing it on his cock is not foreplay.


omg that was priceless...


----------



## munch box (Aug 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> wow...i guess i really am pathetic lol...am i really the only one on here?


Red Rover Red Rover....... send that ass on over


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> nope...im not waiting for marriage. im not exactly saving myself...but i do want my first time to be with a guy i really care about who cares about me...i have had opportunities to have sex...lots...lol. but i want to have a nice first time...but apparently thats too much to ask cuz i aint gettin none! lol. i want all my "firsts" (cuz its not just sex that i havent done) to be with someone i really click with...preferably a b/f...but i cant seem to find one of those either...lol.


Good for you! At least you know what you want and what your looking for.
I know how hard it can be to hold out, I was 18 and for a guy that's pretty good if i don't say so myself. I had plenty of girls throw themselves at me but i was lookin for someone special also, and thought i found her, but didn't work out seen's how she liked screwing around and all. But you live and you learn.


----------



## munch box (Aug 2, 2008)

what could be more special than a girl throwing herself at you? thats one of the greatest compliments you can get


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

munch box said:


> what could be more special than a girl throwing herself at you? thats one of the greatest compliments you can get


Yes i agree...but they only wanted me because i was captain of the football team and popular. I wasn't into all that, I tried to look a little deeper into people for who they are instead of what they pretended to be.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Yes i agree...but they only wanted me because i was captain of the football team and popular. I wasn't into all that, I tried to look a little deeper into people for who they are instead of what they pretended to be.


i know what u mean. im not a bad lookin girl...so lots of guys wanna get in my pants...but i want a really good connection with someone. i wanna know that the guy im with wants me for me. not just my fun bits...but the girl inside


----------



## munch box (Aug 2, 2008)

If you're not that bad looking then lets see what you look like. Are you french canadian or just canadian


----------



## T9X (Aug 2, 2008)

much respect for you, i wish i would have waited. it would have saved me a lot of my life's problems. you will know when the right time. and i highly recommend you wait till you know its right


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 2, 2008)

Too many single mothers around here its crazy. Just don't get pregnant! Sex is no big deal but babies are! Oh and most guys just want to get into your pants and will do anything to do it so don't expect much or get too emotionally involved at first! Just my few words of advice, sex is great but masturbation is not bad either and you don't have to worry about all the drama! And props for respecting yourself enough to hold out thats rare these days and shows character!


----------



## munch box (Aug 2, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Yes i agree...but they only wanted me because i was captain of the football team and popular. I wasn't into all that, I tried to look a little deeper into people for who they are instead of what they pretended to be.


Who the hell are you to go and turn down some pussy? are you that selfish that you can't slang one hour of dick to a sweet girl throwing herself at you just to increase her social status? shes in need of a little popularity and you can't even give a girl that one thrill to get her foot in the door. shame on you. You better have a girl knocked up, married , a baby on the way or something, cuz its guys like you that make a girl feel like its not cool to walk up and throw pussy at me. thanks a lot


----------



## wackymack (Aug 2, 2008)

i was 17 when i lost mine and it was awesome,

i think id b honerd to pop a girls cherry cus a girl has to have alot of trust in a guy.

sluts are nice to.

the last girl i slept with was 31 and i was 18 then,19 now


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

munch box said:


> If you're not that bad looking then lets see what you look like. Are you french canadian or just canadian


im just canadian...yea i'll post up a pic here...


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think a lot of it has to do with my weight too...not only guys not digging fat chicks...but of course im self conscious about it...oh well...at least im a pretty fat chick with a nice rack


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Too many single mothers around here its crazy. Just don't get pregnant! Sex is no big deal but babies are! Oh and most guys just want to get into your pants and will do anything to do it so don't expect much or get too emotionally involved at first! Just my few words of advice, sex is great but masturbation is not bad either and you don't have to worry about all the drama! And props for respecting yourself enough to hold out thats rare these days and shows character!


oh i know masturbation isnt bad  even better when im high lol i hope one day when i do find the right person...that he can get me off as good as i get myself off...lol. but i have been told thats wishful thinking. a lot of people have told me that im going to be really disappointed when i finally have sex...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 2, 2008)

sarah,you are deff fuckable,more meat more coushin,great lookin lips,simply irrisistable

how bout pic of bootay?

and ill +rep u if u do


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sara22 do not worry about it you are very pretty women and i am a man so do not ever let anyone ever tell u diffrent.Thats for sure the rite time and the rite man will come along for you hopefully sooner then later and there are nothing wrong with having curves and i am sure you have them in all the right places so good luck if you would everlike someone to chat with i am a prety good listner so enjoy life to the fullest its to short to waste. and one of these days you will find someone that know how to use everything the good lord has gave him.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 2, 2008)

aww thanks guys! and no...no booty pics...lol. not that its a bad booty...just no...hahaha


----------



## crackbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

We want booty pics!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

haha what have i been missing! its a real sausage card in here


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 3, 2008)

just fyi, It's not gonna be that great either way if its your 1st time, chances are you or your parnter arn't gonna feel like doing it at that exact same moment.

you might as well just live it up! life is short and your looks fade. "have some cock thers nothing wrong with it" to quote (Doug Stanhope) thers NOTHING at all to gain by denying your body plessure.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

munch box said:


> Who the hell are you to go and turn down some pussy? are you that selfish that you can't slang one hour of dick to a sweet girl throwing herself at you just to increase her social status? shes in need of a little popularity and you can't even give a girl that one thrill to get her foot in the door. shame on you. You better have a girl knocked up, married , a baby on the way or something, cuz its guys like you that make a girl feel like its not cool to walk up and throw pussy at me. thanks a lot


Wow! Settle down, This was in high school, I'm 33 have a daughter.

So chill out buddy! Not my fault you can't get laid. So shame on you for trying to tell me how to live, chic's don't throw pussy at you....gosh can't guess why.


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 3, 2008)

no worries sarah, you'll find the right one, and probably a few wrong ones too, just like the rest of us... but hopefully you'll enjoy em all 

and btw, noone can get us off better then ourselves, it's just funner when someone else does it lol


----------



## havocdb (Aug 3, 2008)

omfg this thread is crackin me up. i'll have to remember to troll it 3 months from now. 

oh and don't trip, my lovely was a virgin when we met last year, and she just turned 30! focus on living your life, doin what you love, and that shit just works itself out. a lot.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

munch box said:


> Who the hell are you to go and turn down some pussy? are you that selfish that you can't slang one hour of dick to a sweet girl throwing herself at you just to increase her social status? shes in need of a little popularity and you can't even give a girl that one thrill to get her foot in the door. shame on you. You better have a girl knocked up, married , a baby on the way or something, cuz its guys like you that make a girl feel like its not cool to walk up and throw pussy at me. thanks a lot


Everything i do with my dick effects your life? lol Now i've heard it all.

Sounds like you need to go "scratch one off" real quick releave some tension!

I don't smoke cigarette's either i suppose that's fucked you over also.

I'm also very athletic...I suppose that pisses you off to!


----------



## havocdb (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> I'm also very athletic...I suppose that pisses you off to!


maybe not him, but it pisses me off cuz im a fat bastard and i get really jealous...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i think a lot of it has to do with my weight too...not only guys not digging fat chicks...but of course im self conscious about it...oh well...at least im a pretty fat chick with a nice rack





You know If you have self respect and you feel good about you then screw what other people think, Your young your pretty. you will find the one that is right for you .. dont look, and just wait it out .. Guys are dogs and will tell you anything to get down your pants , you need to be smart and figure if that is happening , Or they are sincere. You can always please yourself therefore you dont "NEED" a guy BTW. I like a girl with a little meat on the bones.... You will find the one for you ..... Good luck to you ..


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

havocdb said:


> maybe not him, but it pisses me off cuz im a fat bastard and i get really jealous...


We have a virgin in here, and all you guys can do is think about me...lol


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning sarah, now you didn't go and get laid last night did you?


----------



## havocdb (Aug 3, 2008)

im just bein a jackass about the fat bastard comment. i've never been into virgins myself. i've always preferred women that know what's up already. my fiance was a virgin, and it's taken a lot of patience on both our parts to work it out. i started at 15, so it there's a huge gap in our experience.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

havocdb said:


> im just bein a jackass about the fat bastard comment. i've never been into virgins myself. i've always preferred women that know what's up already. my fiance was a virgin, and it's taken a lot of patience on both our parts to work it out. i started at 15, so it there's a huge gap in our experience.




So can we assume that you have taught girls to "Suck a dick " ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So can we assume that you have taught girls to "Suck a dick " ?






My question is WHO TAUGHT YOU how to "SUCK A DICK '"



Im just joking man .... Cheers


----------



## havocdb (Aug 3, 2008)

the whole point of what i wrote was to stress the fact that im not into teaching girls what to do. it's a PITA


----------



## havocdb (Aug 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My question is WHO TAUGHT YOU how to "SUCK A DICK '"
> 
> 
> 
> Im just joking man .... Cheers


that actually made me gag man. glad im not a girl


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

havocdb said:


> the whole point of what i wrote was to stress the fact that im not into teaching girls what to do. it's a PITA




I agree its much more fun with one whom ""KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING "


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

havocdb said:


> that actually made me gag man. glad im not a girl


LOL rep for taking the joke ...


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I agree its much more fun with one whom ""KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING "


I agree, i want a woman with experiance, let someone else break the virgin in for me, then i'll take over from there.


----------



## munch box (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Everything i do with my dick effects your life? lol Now i've heard it all.
> 
> Sounds like you need to go "scratch one off" real quick releave some tension!
> 
> ...


I'm not saying aNYthing you do affects me because it probly doesn't. You don't seem to help the cause, but rather perpetuate the cycle.All of this is much bigger than just you and me buddy. I'd get coochie regardless, but why should guys have to work for it and pick it up in random doses? Cuz I'm sure as hell not going to pay for it. I want to have sex like almost every day, and see a new girl i want to love a rub dub....everyday. What if I'm shooting pool and a girl is liking my athletic body, but then i never see her cuz she won't make an approach. Thats right... its cuz some arrogant punk turned her down in highschool. shot the poor girls self esteem all to hell that one day she put the puss on a platter. She probly told her friends its not a good technique so now they don't ever do it either. Thanks a lot buddy. You're not doing anybody any favors. I don't care if you smoke cigarettes and don't care if you are an athlete. Have you lost all perspective on whats important and whats not? Its sad how you just don't get it


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

munch box said:


> I'm not saying aNYthing you do affects me because it probly doesn't. You don't seem to help the cause, but rather perpetuate the cycle.All of this is much bigger than just you and me buddy. I'd get coochie regardless, but why should guys have to work for it and pick it up in random doses? Cuz I'm sure as hell not going to pay for it. I want to have sex like almost every day, and see a new girl i want to love a rub dub....everyday. What if I'm shooting pool and a girl is liking my athletic body, but then i never see her cuz she won't make an approach. Thats right... its cuz some arrogant punk turned her down in highschool. shot the poor girls self esteem all to hell that one day she put the puss on a platter. She probly told her friends its not a good technique so now they don't ever do it either. Thanks a lot buddy. You're not doing anybody any favors. I don't care if you smoke cigarettes and don't care if you are an athlete. Have you lost all perspective on whats important and whats not? Its sad how you just don't get it


No obviously you don't get it buddy, You calling me an arrogant punk because i was picky about who i wanted to sleep with the first time!
And for your, "i've lost all perspective on whats important and whats not comment" I guess i should have banged every chic in school so it would be easier for you to get laid. lol Your outlook on life is fucked up at best bro!
Now run along and cry because i didn't fuck every chic in school to make your life better. Your Pathetic!


----------



## munch box (Aug 3, 2008)

Whatever dude. I don't give a shit I don't even know you. I'm just giving you a hard time. Obviously. Where did the virgin go?


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

munch box said:


> Whatever dude. I don't give a shit I don't even know you. I'm just giving you a hard time. Obviously. Where did the virgin go?


I second that motion...bring on the virgin!

How much longer can virgin sarah keep it up, before giving it up?


----------



## loveformetal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to make this assumption, but your post seems like your kind of kidding? 
Anyways, if you've waited this long your probably not a horn dog just looking to get laid. Maybe you should wait fora guy you really like rather than a random shag?
Foreplay will get your... organ ready so it will hurt less. Make sure your aroused before your first time.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 3, 2008)

try usin a dildo so u dont bleed on the guy u love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,alot of girls do that now


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 3, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> I'm sorry to make this assumption, but your post seems like your kind of kidding?
> Anyways, if you've waited this long your probably not a horn dog just looking to get laid. Maybe you should wait fora guy you really like rather than a random shag?
> Foreplay will get your... organ ready so it will hurt less. Make sure your aroused before your first time.


oh dude...im totally not kidding. its a little pathetic really...i've never had a b/f...never done anything sexual with anyone other than myself...lol. i've never been kissed...yea im ok with waiting for the right dude...its just taking a really really long time...lol. and it sucks too cuz all my friends have b/f's and im stuck being the single one... lol


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 3, 2008)

wackymack said:


> try usin a dildo so u dont bleed on the guy u love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,alot of girls do that now


i do  man...i love my toys...lol


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i do  man...i love my toys...lol


I'll take you to toys r us and you can pick out whatever you want. Seriously though.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i do  man...i love my toys...lol


um......hott

how bout a booty shot?????????????


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 3, 2008)

ill gladly relieve u of ur v-card. and just cuz i like u ill take the av-card and ov-card all together.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 3, 2008)

no booty shot! lol. so...how do i know if a guy just wants to get me in bed...or if he actually likes me? cuz theres this guy...i chat with him on msn every now and then (msg originally on a dating site...yea internet dating...lol). hes really cool...i love talking to him cuz we have a lot in common...but i dont know if he just wants in my pants or not. cuz i mean...i've been chatting with him every now and then for months...and we havent met in person yet...and i bring it up with him, and have invited him out...and he seems to want to come and hang out with me...but he never does. im a little frustrated actually...lol. and i know hes a shy guy...so i dont know if hes just a little nervous...or if hes just flat out not interested.


----------



## munch box (Aug 3, 2008)

its probly cuz you won't show him a booty shot, so hes not sure if its cool to kick it. a booty shot can tell alot about girl


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 3, 2008)

munch box said:


> its probly cuz you won't show him a booty shot, so hes not sure if its cool to kick it. a booty shot can tell alot about girl


haha well...he has seen the booty shot...and loved the booty  so what else could it be? lol


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 3, 2008)

_*pussy shot maybe?*_


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _*pussy shot maybe?*_


I second that motion.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> haha well...he has seen the booty shot...and loved the booty  so what else could it be? lol





I wanna see ...................................


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 3, 2008)

seriously tho lol anyone have any ideas as to what i should do? i dont know if i should just give up on him or not...


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> seriously tho lol anyone have any ideas as to what i should do? i dont know if i should just give up on him or not...


That's your decision...unless you like being told what to do with your life.

If that's the case then just give it to the guy and get it over with.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 3, 2008)

Sarah,the way i see it is that internet dating is stupid,you know alot about someone if u see them and talk to them in person,you will beable to decide for yourself if u want to mate with them. try an old fashion date,u will beable to see someones true colors and see how far they will go to make you happy.

now how about a bootay shot?

pretty please with shoogah on top


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 3, 2008)

wackymack said:


> Sarah,the way i see it is that internet dating is stupid,you know alot about someone if u see them and talk to them in person,you will beable to decide for yourself if u want to mate with them. try an old fashion date,u will beable to see someones true colors and see how far they will go to make you happy.
> 
> now how about a bootay shot?
> 
> pretty please with shoogah on top


i know internet dating is stupid..lol. but i was bored so i tried it, and i've talked to some really cool people that way. i have no idea how to meet guys...lol im ridiculous. but thanks for the advice. and no...im not putting up a picture of my bum. sorry


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

I think im gunna have to second the bootay shot...


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> I think im gunna have to second the bootay shot...


I vote for a beaver shot


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> soooo i feel like whining cuz im still a member of the v-club...lol. are there any other virgins on RIU? lol do guys like virgins? some i've talked to think its great...and some are really not cool with it lol. does anyone know why im still a virgin? haha im just kidding...i know why...sort of...but yea. whats everyones thoughts? how was your first time?


Deflowering a virgin is a male fantasy, which in reality isnt that great due to the fact you are concious of hurting her and in some cases that strangely turns you on more which then causes far too muching thinking and not enough enjoyment. Lack of experience becomes boring very quickly imo.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 4, 2008)

booty shot!


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 4, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> oh i know masturbation isnt bad  even better when im high lol i hope one day when i do find the right person...that he can get me off as good as i get myself off...lol. but i have been told thats wishful thinking. a lot of people have told me that im going to be really disappointed when i finally have sex...


I devirginized my ex gf years ago. Afterwards she said that the whole build up was pointless and that had she known she would have just kicked it with someone long before.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 4, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> I devirginized my ex gf years ago. Afterwards she said that the whole build up was pointless and that had she known she would have just kicked it with someone long before.


oh i can imagine...i've been told its better to lose it to someone u dont really love...lol. cuz u will always remember your first...and if you break up with the person u love that its really hard...but i dunno...it will happen one day...and i promise to tell everyone when it does! lol


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

we will all be here for you support as well.

come on so many ppl want to c a booty shot,come on and give us guys a shot of the but,ill put up a pic of my bum for u(i got a great ass alot of girls like me but)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> oh i can imagine...i've been told its better to lose it to someone u dont really love...lol. cuz u will always remember your first...and if you break up with the person u love that its really hard...but i dunno...it will happen one day...and i promise to tell everyone when it does! lol



Promise? Ill hold you to it


----------



## munch box (Aug 4, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> I devirginized my ex gf years ago. Afterwards she said that the whole build up was pointless and that had she known she would have just kicked it with someone long before.


virgin + she still doesn't know what the hype is about = your not that good in bed bro 1+1=2


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 4, 2008)

Chastity is it's own punishment.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2008)

munch box said:


> virgin + she still doesn't know what the hype is about = your not that good in bed bro 1+1=2


Makes a point bring some excitement to sex bro make it about her. My last girlfriend never had a vaginal orgasm before she met me. She also never had multiple orgasms before she met me. Her loss too she will probably never have them again considering what I've heard, most guys are lame it bed. I've met a number of girls with the same story. A big part is relaxation if a girl is not relaxed and comfortable she will not have an orgasm. Calm her down then excite her a bit and keep on doing it until she can't take it anymore.  Ahhh I sure hope I get laid this weekend, root for me guys this chick I'm seeing now is hot. Oh and Sarah your first time should be with someone you love if possible, it takes time to get comfortable with someone and I think emotional intimacy is an important component to really great sex.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Makes a point bring some excitement to sex bro make it about her. My last girlfriend never had a vaginal orgasm before she met me. She also never had multiple orgasms before she met me. Her loss too she will probably never have them again considering what I've heard, most guys are lame it bed. I've met a number of girls with the same story. A big part is relaxation if a girl is not relaxed and comfortable she will not have an orgasm. Calm her down then excite her a bit and keep on doing it until she can't take it anymore.  Ahhh I sure hope I get laid this weekend, root for me guys this chick I'm seeing now is hot. Oh and Sarah your first time should be with someone you love if possible, it takes time to get comfortable with someone and I think emotional intimacy is an important component to really great sex.


completely true of what u speak.

there is NOTHING more powerfull and exillerating then gettin a girl to cum multiple times and just alone with ur dick,im talkin deep full body cums where the blody just tenses up and the eyes roll.u as the guy dont even need to cum bc seeing that is pleasure of its own.

ya know?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> oh i can imagine...i've been told its better to lose it to someone u dont really love...lol. cuz u will always remember your first...and if you break up with the person u love that its really hard...but i dunno...it will happen one day...and i promise to tell everyone when it does! lol


It is true, you always remember your first. I do recommend being in love though. Sex for a lot of women ( me included) is more of an emotional experience. Without the emotions it is pretty much, well, boring. You put those emotions in there and then you have a wonderful experience, filled with many many orgasms...
Wait for the right guy, the one that gives you 'butterflies' when you look at him, the one you can see spending the rest of your life with.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> It is true, you always remember your first. I do recommend being in love though. Sex for a lot of women ( me included) is more of an emotional experience. Without the emotions it is pretty much, well, boring. You put those emotions in there and then you have a wonderful experience, filled with many many orgasms...
> Wait for the right guy, the one that gives you 'butterflies' when you look at him, the one you can see spending the rest of your life with.


yea...thats what i want...the right guy. i guess i'll just keep waiting...he will come eventually...lol. but thanks everyone for your input


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> yea...thats what i want...the right guy. i guess i'll just keep waiting...he will come eventually...lol. but thanks everyone for your input



you said "input". hehhehehehe


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 5, 2008)

_*haha, looks like she wants it BADLY..*_


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 5, 2008)

well...input was the first word that came to mind...lol. and of course i want it! haha im 22 years old damnit! lol but im cool with waiting...are there really no other virgins on RIU? wow...i feel special...like...short yellow school bus special...hahaha


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 5, 2008)

I could never wait in my younger days. I would plow through as many vaginas as I could. Then one day she came along, and my plowing days were over.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> well...input was the first word that came to mind...lol. and of course i want it! haha im 22 years old damnit! lol but im cool with waiting...are there really no other virgins on RIU? wow...i feel special...like...short yellow school bus special...hahaha


You are special sara but not in a bad way. With your psych issues you should be proud of yourself and glad you don't have the extra drama of some tool fucking with you emotions. Tons of guys want to plow you but you respect yourself more than that. Plus being a single mother sucks, you still have your freedom!


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> You are special sara but not in a bad way. With your psych issues you should be proud of yourself and glad you don't have the extra drama of some tool fucking with you emotions. Tons of guys want to plow you but you respect yourself more than that. Plus being a single mother sucks, you still have your freedom!


agreed...the last thing i need is some jerk making life worse...lol. u make a lot of sense.


----------



## raeman1990 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wasn't specifically "holding" out but i wasn't looking to screw mad bitches either. i just figured when it should happen i would know... and i happened to be 17 when it did. First time was good... dont know why people (guys) would think its awkward.... girls i know it hurts for them and that sucks but if ya dudes watch porn than you pretty much know how it should go 
Unless you are into that freaky shit porn....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL.....what an image I just got.


raeman1990 said:


> I wasn't specifically "holding" out but i wasn't looking to screw mad bitches either. i just figured when it should happen i would know... and i happened to be 17 when it did. First time was good... dont know why people (guys) would think its awkward.... girls i know it hurts for them and that sucks but if ya dudes watch porn than you pretty much know how it should go
> Unless you are into that freaky shit porn....


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

HEY IMA VIRGIN im almost 20 and a virgin
dont feel bad


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey!Lets set you two up then!


drobro23 said:


> HEY IMA VIRGIN im almost 20 and a virgin
> dont feel bad


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey!Lets set you two up then!


thanks for the thought...lol. and no offense or nothin...but i dont want my first time to be with another virgin...i think that 2 virgins together would be a mess...lol but yay! now theres 2 of us!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes...there could be an explosion, lol...


sarah22 said:


> thanks for the thought...lol. and no offense or nothin...but i dont want my first time to be with another virgin...i think that 2 virgins together would be a mess...lol but yay! now theres 2 of us!


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 6, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> thanks for the thought...lol. and no offense or nothin...but i dont want my first time to be with another virgin...i think that 2 virgins together would be a mess...lol but yay! now theres 2 of us!


nothing good can come out of virgin on virgin sex. it always helps when at least one person really knows what they are doing.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 6, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> nothing good can come out of virgin on virgin sex. it always helps when at least one person really knows what they are doing.


thats exactly how i feel...lol


----------



## skunkdog (Aug 6, 2008)

when i think of a virgin, my mouth start's to water,,,so clean,and eatable!!!

when i think of non-virgin's i think dirty used non-eatable, abit like getting a pie to find sumone has eatin sum of it before u get there!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

YouTube - warrant-Cherry Pie


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 6, 2008)

YouTube - Brad's Impression of Telly from Kids


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 6, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> YouTube - Brad's Impression of Telly from Kids


haha that was a pretty good impression, thats a good movie too...kids...really makes ya think...and makes me feel very good about being a virgin...lol


----------



## Scuba (Aug 7, 2008)

There are the unfortunate people (ME) that have the bad luck of being in an area where there are very few available girls. Guess what that means!!!


----------



## Code420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Theres nothing to be ashamed of, especially if your not ready, theres no reason to rush it. Just make sure your first time is with someone that you love, that way you can always look back on it as a good thing. Sex is fun, and sex is cool but it isn't all that matters. Some people make it out to be a much bigger deal than it is. Its just an expression of the physical and spiritual intimacy that two people share, it isn't like a right of passage or anything. Nothing amazing is gonna happen when you loose it, though the first time I had sex the sky burst open, and a beautiful golden light shun down upon me. Angels came fourth and bestowed onto me the ultimate truth in this world. At that moment my soul finally became complete and I attained a higher consciousness. All this because I lost my virginity of course.....


----------



## Code420 (Aug 7, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> nothing good can come out of virgin on virgin sex. it always helps when at least one person really knows what they are doing.


To illustrate this point I'll tell a story of how me and a ex both lost our virginity.

So we were sitting on the couch watching tv when we decide to try having sex for the first time. So I put on the condom and with almost no foreplay we decided to try it, she was just barely wet when I tried to put it in. 
As soon as I penetrated she said it was hurting. I asked her if she wanted to stop and she said no. So I started to push it in further but I could see the pain in her eyes, once I was half way inside of her she told me to pull out and I did. After that she was bleeding a little bit and sort of traumatized, I felt horrible for hurting her but she told me it was ok.
Afterwards she was like scared of my penis and didn't really like anything sexual. Eventually we broke up but I think she still has issues with sex. Its something I still feel horrible about, when I saw that look in her eyes I really should have stopped, I could see she was in pain but she just didn't want to disappoint me.  It makes me feel like a bad person.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 7, 2008)

Code420 said:


> To illustrate this point I'll tell a story of how me and a ex both lost our virginity.
> 
> So we were sitting on the couch watching tv when we decide to try having sex for the first time. So I put on the condom and with almost no foreplay we decided to try it, she was just barely wet when I tried to put it in.
> As soon as I penetrated she said it was hurting. I asked her if she wanted to stop and she said no. So I started to push it in further but I could see the pain in her eyes, once I was half way inside of her she told me to pull out and I did. After that she was bleeding a little bit and sort of traumatized, I felt horrible for hurting her but she told me it was ok.
> Afterwards she was like scared of my penis and didn't really like anything sexual. Eventually we broke up but I think she still has issues with sex. Its something I still feel horrible about, when I saw that look in her eyes I really should have stopped, I could see she was in pain but she just didn't want to disappoint me.  It makes me feel like a bad person.


aww dont feel bad...she should have said something sooner...not ur fault hun. dont sweat it


----------



## Prophecy (Aug 8, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> soooo i feel like whining cuz im still a member of the v-club...lol. are there any other virgins on RIU? lol do guys like virgins? some i've talked to think its great...and some are really not cool with it lol. does anyone know why im still a virgin? haha im just kidding...i know why...sort of...but yea. whats everyones thoughts? how was your first time?


 
************************************************************

22 years and still a virgin; I believe that that's great. Persoanlly after starting aggressively at the age of 16; at thirty now; I've been abstanace for approxiately 3 years now, masterbation and all.

I think that Love is greater tan sex and encourage you to wait for LOVE (establish your relationship with God, in your heart andddd mind first). I definitelt believe that its worth the wait; one way or the other.

This may be strange but though I am waiting, I am a polygomist. Did I spell that right? 

God bless you.


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 8, 2008)

member of the v-club also. waiting for the right one. not a loser, just don't think its that big of a deal "well maybe thats cause im a virgin" but hey she will come, then she will come and i can't wait =/
Mr.X GodBless


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

haha 
ya i dont wanna fuck a virgin for my first few times haha
i want a girl who knows what she is doin and what she wants me to do
so she can like help me 
learn 
anyone wanna teach me  hhahaha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

it hurt like a bitch the first time but if the guy goes slow, then it wont hurt so bad, but you gotta put a condom on (EVERYTIME LOL) but ESPECIALLY the first or it really won't go in cuz its too big and your too tight. 
the next couple times hurt but not that bad, i like it.
haha well...i've done it for awhile now (but im no slut damn just with one guy) and its fucking bombb.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ************************************************************
> 
> 22 years and still a virgin; I believe that that's great. Persoanlly after starting aggressively at the age of 16; at thirty now; I've been abstanace for approxiately 3 years now, masterbation and all.
> 
> ...


 
its true, so many of my friends just go for it, and put themselves into this huge whole that screw them over in the end, but i'm a christian (yep i LOVE GOD!! WOO!) and i waited for someone i REALLY cared about and waited until i was almost 17 and just KNEW that he was the one. it sounds bad that i say i love someone, but yep were STILL together! 
i do have a relationship and i do say that it feels a whole lot better knowing someone is right there. 

some girls go from guy to guy thinking they found love, and its sad because the guy has NO intention on staying with the girl and the girl goes to another guy thinking that maybe THEY care.


----------



## munch box (Aug 11, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> it hurt like a bitch the first time but if the guy goes slow, then it wont hurt so bad, but you gotta put a condom on (EVERYTIME LOL) but ESPECIALLY the first or it really won't go in cuz its too big and your too tight.
> the next couple times hurt but not that bad, i like it.
> haha well...i've done it for awhile now (but im no slut damn just with one guy) and its fucking bombb.


damn miss alie. tell me again how fun it is. you've got some big knockers and yes I can see you like a guy to go slow and make it hurt so good.


----------



## munch box (Aug 11, 2008)

whats up with a booty shot or a full frontal?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

munch box said:


> damn miss alie. tell me again how fun it is. you've got some big knockers and yes I can see you like a guy to go slow and make it hurt so good.


 
woooah there.


yeah.. its fun lol and yes there not small but hah woww.. umm

just any way is fun i guess? haha..?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 11, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> but hey she will come, then she will come and i can't wait =/
> Mr.X GodBless


dont get your hopes up buddie. I can almost guarantee its going to take you way more than your first time for that..... but good luck.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> haha that was a pretty good impression, thats a good movie too...kids...really makes ya think...and makes me feel very good about being a virgin...lol


 
yeah kids was a realy good movie!
feel good about being a virgin, it means your not easy and still have some good morals.. not alot of people have those these days!!

actually i like bully and wassup rockers too. lol they are all soo good and so reall ahaha


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> soooo i feel like whining cuz im still a member of the v-club...lol. are there any other virgins on RIU? lol do guys like virgins? some i've talked to think its great...and some are really not cool with it lol. does anyone know why im still a virgin? haha im just kidding...i know why...sort of...but yea. whats everyones thoughts? how was your first time?


dont need to read any further,lol. u know ive commented on ur lips before. even though i havnt seen u, id still do u. obviously i would but u seem to live in a different country and i have a gf  

but given the chance. damn right. ur lips are brilliant.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 12, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dont need to read any further,lol. u know ive commented on ur lips before. even though i havnt seen u, id still do u. obviously i would but u seem to live in a different country and i have a gf
> 
> but given the chance. damn right. ur lips are brilliant.


awww thanks hun


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

u do got some like dead sexy lips


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 14, 2008)

welll i think your lips are cool, obviously not like that but i do gotta say i like the color of the gloss! lol


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 14, 2008)

those lips get u a bunch of attention sheeesh.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, show us your lips, bleezy.


bleezyg420 said:


> those lips get u a bunch of attention sheeesh.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 14, 2008)

haha dude. see you probably won't be a virgin much longer look at all these dudes commenting your lips!! thats a BIG compliment hah


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 14, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> welll i think your lips are cool, obviously not like that but i do gotta say i like the color of the gloss! lol


thanks! lol its honestly this cheap wal mart lip gloss..but i love the colour and its soooooo glassy and shiny. 
i didnt really intend to get a ton of attention about my lips........i was really just copying stoney (sorry dude). i was getting called a guy in threads...so i put up my lips so people would know...


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 14, 2008)

we all appreciate them tho! To bad we can't see more of you! =(


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 14, 2008)

Well i waited until i was 22 when i got married. i know sounds gay but when i look back on it. it was beautiful. when my friends talk about theirs its always i met this hoe...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.And my lipstick comes from walmart too...rimmel royal red.


sarah22 said:


> thanks! lol its honestly this cheap wal mart lip gloss..but i love the colour and its soooooo glassy and shiny.
> i didnt really intend to get a ton of attention about my lips........i was really just copying stoney (sorry dude). i was getting called a guy in threads...so i put up my lips so people would know...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, show us your lips, bleezy.


grrrrr


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

You have very white teeth.


bleezyg420 said:


> grrrrr


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 15, 2008)

gracias amigo. They're normally whiter in sunlight or a real picture, not my shitty mac web cam. I keep up with my hygiene daily. I need to attract them hotties, ya know?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 15, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> .


I never met a dude with the name sarah


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome.


bleezyg420 said:


> gracias amigo. They're normally whiter in sunlight or a real picture, not my shitty mac web cam. I keep up with my hygiene daily. I need to attract them hotties, ya know?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Welcome.


welcome where? me welcome... gotcha g


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> thanks! lol its honestly this cheap wal mart lip gloss..but i love the colour and its soooooo glassy and shiny.
> i didnt really intend to get a ton of attention about my lips........i was really just copying stoney (sorry dude). i was getting called a guy in threads...so i put up my lips so people would know...


haha walmart, i hate walmart but at least their prices on makeup are cheaper though i don't buy it from there alot. lol hahaha why are people so rude an make accusations? lol yeah well THEY know now.hah


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> grrrrr


 
hahaha bleezy nice teeth, you look like your tryin to show your grill-less grillz but its funny and at least your teeth are white. i can't STAND yellow teeth..


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

I carry a v-card.
I mean to, because I'm abstinent. I won't be having sex till I'm married.
In my eyes, it's not a thing to be embarrassed about. When I was little, my mom told me that it was the best, most precious gift you could give to your husband. Then, in my private Christian school, we were all told that sex outside of marriage is a sin.

Now that I know I'm a lesbian, it's more of a political fasting/ societal approval thing.

My family is VERY conservative, and while the majority of them know that I'm gay, it doesn't really 'count' until you have sex. Even my high-school counselor was upset when I told her that I'm gay, but cheered right up the moment I explained I'm abstinent.
Also, I like to be able to let people know that I'm waiting till marriage, so they can say. "But wait!, gays can't get married!" and then people can see that there's more to gay marriage than tax-cuts, there's emotional bonds that people have to the term marriage.
I don't want to wait till the day I say "I do" for a Civil Union. What a slap in the face! I did the sacrifice, held to my beliefs, said no, I want the real thing! Along with the tax-cuts, hospital visiting times, and various other benefits that 'Marriage' gets, but Civil Unions do not.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I carry a v-card.
> I mean to, because I'm abstinent. I won't be having sex till I'm married.
> In my eyes, it's not a thing to be embarrassed about. When I was little, my mom told me that it was the best, most precious gift you could give to your husband. Then, in my private Christian school, we were all told that sex outside of marriage is a sin.
> 
> ...


 
see, im penocoastle, but if you know that he's/she's the one, i think its okay. i know im gonna be with my boyfriend. almost 10 months and no breaking up at all. 
its cool that you still have your virginity, wait for someone until you just know it means alot more to that person that you waited and gave something HUGE to them, its an emotional bond.
i hope most of them accept you. its sad when people are so close minded, they don't see what others see because they think that they are right.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> see, im penocoastle, but if you know that he's/she's the one, i think its okay. i know im gonna be with my boyfriend. almost 10 months and no breaking up at all.
> its cool that you still have your virginity, wait for someone until you just know it means alot more to that person that you waited and gave something HUGE to them, its an emotional bond.
> i hope most of them accept you. its sad when people are so close minded, they don't see what others see because they think that they are right.


My family loves me, and I love them, gayness is the mouse sitting in the middle of the room. Until, I become 'active' with dating and such, then it would become a day-glow elephant.
On the bright side, my cousins don't care a bit. So, as time passes, people become more accepting, things are getting better everyday.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

thats good, theres nothing worse then even family abandoning you. it happened to my cousin, she was into other females and they totally outcasted her (i didn't she stays with me sometimes) but its just sad.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

And now, for the other side of the coin.I thought my virginity was so important.I waited till I was 18, sure, that whoever I gave it to would think it was wonderful,and that I would be so happy....bullshit.He was a dick,and I was a fool.I put too much importance into the meaning of virginity, and sex...all it is, in the end, is friction.I'm glad I got a callus over that particular weak spot of mine.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And now, for the other side of the coin.I thought my virginity was so important.I waited till I was 18, sure, that whoever I gave it to would think it was wonderful,and that I would be so happy....bullshit.He was a dick,and I was a fool.I put too much importance into the meaning of virginity, and sex...all it is, in the end, is friction.I'm glad I got a callus over that particular weak spot of mine.


That's a shame, I wish it could have at least been worth it for you.
As a lesbian the word 'virginty' has a lot of wiggle room. Does that mean no vagina/penis contact? If so, I'll be a virgin forever. Intact hymen? If so, I'm screwed. My hymen was gone by way of vibrator at 12. 

I define sex as contact with gentilia in such a way that STD's could be spread. 
For lesbians, this would be going down. But all the other things you can do, kissing, using toys, fondling, fingering, and strap-ons (as long as the butch has undies on underneath) are game. 
For straight people this would be very restricting, but for this lesbian, it includes all of my favorite things. (Except the undies under the strap-on, maybe, that would be annoying I'm sure.) 

The value attached to female virginity was used as a way to castrate female sexuality for a LONG time, but that's simply inexcusable these days. I support women demonstrating pleasure in sex, without being 'lowered' in the eyes of society. 
I retain my virginity because I know it has meaning for my family, and I like to try to avoid sinning where I can. Not because I believe it makes me worth more as a women.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And now, for the other side of the coin.I thought my virginity was so important.I waited till I was 18, sure, that whoever I gave it to would think it was wonderful,and that I would be so happy....bullshit.He was a dick,and I was a fool.I put too much importance into the meaning of virginity, and sex...all it is, in the end, is friction.I'm glad I got a callus over that particular weak spot of mine.


thats really sad im sorry... its sad how it happens to some people and it makes me feel lucky but feel bad that some people didn't have it go the way they thought it would.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> That's a shame, I wish it could have at least been worth it for you.
> As a lesbian the word 'virginty' has a lot of wiggle room. Does that mean no vagina/penis contact? If so, I'll be a virgin forever. Intact hymen? If so, I'm screwed. My hymen was gone by way of vibrator at 12.
> 
> I define sex as contact with gentilia in such a way that STD's could be spread.
> ...


i don't believe that you lose your virginity through a vibrator its deeper and more intamite then that. i mean, its just sticking something up there like a tampon, and tampons don't make you lose your virginity but i guess its how you look at it from different perspectives.
hah it sounds like woman are alot more kinky in some cases then with girls and guys. lol. i don't believe its a sin, i honestly dont and i went to a christian school up until i was 13, and even then went to youth group until i was 16. im still christian but there are some things i can't believe its wrong.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Kinky? LOL, I've never considered myself kinky. XD
Just to be clear, those are MY interests, there are plenty of lesbian couples that aren't into toys. Just the fun two bodies can provide. 
For me that would be semi-boring, I like a lot of stimulation, so unless I'm being 'on top' (giving pleasure) at the time, there'd have to be something else in the mix. Like a toy.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Kinky? LOL, I've never considered myself kinky. XD
> Just to be clear, those are MY interests, there are plenty of lesbian couples that aren't into toys. Just the fun two bodies can provide.
> For me that would be semi-boring, I like a lot of stimulation, so unless I'm being 'on top' (giving pleasure) at the time, there'd have to be something else in the mix. Like a toy.


haha. thats funny. kinky just makes it more fun.


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> haha. thats funny. kinky just makes it more fun.


Let me get in on some of your fun. I wanna do the motorboat. How kinky do you think that is? What do you like to do the most?


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone else think this chicks a whale?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

No, but I think you're a dick.


johndoe2216751 said:


> anyone else think this chicks a whale?


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Aug 16, 2008)

just callin it like i see it.. lip only shot, 22 yr ol virgin... prolly the D.U.F.F. of the group.. no offense, but thats why..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe if you don't have anything nice to say,don't say anything...she's posted pics of herself.She looks fine.


johndoe2216751 said:


> just callin it like i see it.. lip only shot, 22 yr ol virgin... prolly the D.U.F.F. of the group.. no offense, but thats why..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2008)

johndoe2216751 said:


> just callin it like i see it.. lip only shot, 22 yr ol virgin... prolly the D.U.F.F. of the group.. no offense, but thats why..


 
wow if you think size 8 is FAT then yes. im a whale. that picture was from feb when it was -15 degrees out and i had 2 sweaters on.

hahahaha. fat is like rolls everywhere. 8 is perfect.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 17, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wow if you think size 8 is FAT then yes. im a whale. that picture was from feb when it was -15 degrees out and i had 2 sweaters on.
> 
> hahahaha. fat is like rolls everywhere. 8 is perfect.


hes talkin about me hun...lol. he thinks im a whale because im a 22 yr old virgin still and i only posted a lip picture..lol. i have a picture posted in the "picture of yourself" thread. and i posted a pic in the "fat chicks wtf" thread. yea im overweight...but im not a whale. and its not that i have any difficulty finding guys that wanna fuck me. thats not hard at all. but i dont want that. i want a relationship


----------



## munch box (Aug 17, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hes talkin about me hun...lol. he thinks im a whale because im a 22 yr old virgin still and i only posted a lip picture..lol. i have a picture posted in the "picture of yourself" thread. and i posted a pic in the "fat chicks wtf" thread. yea im overweight...but im not a whale. and its not that i have any difficulty finding guys that wanna fuck me. thats not hard at all. but i dont want that. i want a relationship


so true.As long you don't have a big belly you should be fine. And also arms. I don't think i could date a girl with bigger arms than me. I'm friends with some big girls, and I've been in bed with thick women, they have more fun with it. Its been in my experience smaller slimmer girls just lay there and have trouble when comes time to push back on it. But as far as being in a relationship, I've never dated a big girl..... she would need to have one hell of a personality.If thats what you're looking for Your best bet would be to find a big guy,or find a nerdy star trekky type boyfriend, loose the weight, or if you have a fat ass you could get a black guy.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 17, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hes talkin about me hun...lol. he thinks im a whale because im a 22 yr old virgin still and i only posted a lip picture..lol. i have a picture posted in the "picture of yourself" thread. and i posted a pic in the "fat chicks wtf" thread. yea im overweight...but im not a whale. and its not that i have any difficulty finding guys that wanna fuck me. thats not hard at all. but i dont want that. i want a relationship


 
sad. they shouldn't say that. alot of guys like girls with more to love! guys loove big butts. unless of course they love girls that they have to try to PICK to feel anything. i hope you don't feel bad. cuz thats really sad


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

You know, just because she's not a bone doesn't mean she cant get good looking boyfriends.SHEESH!


munch box said:


> so true.As long you don't have a big belly you should be fine. And also arms. I don't think i could date a girl with bigger arms than me. I'm friends with some big girls, and I've been in bed with thick women, they have more fun with it. Its been in my experience smaller slimmer girls just lay there and have trouble when comes time to push back on it. But as far as being in a relationship, I've never dated a big girl..... she would need to have one hell of a personality.If thats what you're looking for Your best bet would be to find a big guy,or find a nerdy star trekky type boyfriend, loose the weight, or if you have a fat ass you could get a black guy.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 19, 2008)

i know guys who LOVE bigger girls cuz theres more to work with. people can be beautiful on the inside and out but still be bigger. and big doesn't always mean fat or chunky. it just means not as small as most people. its just people's opinion, some people like skinny some people like more "real" woman lol but they don't need to dogg on someone that isn't their taste. thats just not right. if i wanted to, i don't like skinny guys, i could say SICK you got chicken legs! but thats not right on my part and i just keep to myself. you know?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Exactly.There's no need to make someone feel like that.


xmissxaliex said:


> i know guys who LOVE bigger girls cuz theres more to work with. people can be beautiful on the inside and out but still be bigger. and big doesn't always mean fat or chunky. it just means not as small as most people. its just people's opinion, some people like skinny some people like more "real" woman lol but they don't need to dogg on someone that isn't their taste. thats just not right. if i wanted to, i don't like skinny guys, i could say SICK you got chicken legs! but thats not right on my part and i just keep to myself. you know?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 19, 2008)

I know some VERY big, (unattractively so) sluts. To put it simply. I used to believe that being big could keep you from getting sex. But now I've seen evidence otherwise. I've seen very (apparently wealthy) attractive guys going out with very unattractive women, and vice-versa. We all have.

However, when you decide to have standards about the sex you have. Like, for example, only having sex within a loving relationship. It does tend to cut down on your numbers. If you implement these standards early, it may even preserve your virginity. 

Use your brain before you jump up and type some bullshit behind a bogus alias. Karma doesn't care about your IP address, what comes around goes around.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, you know,I can really start diggin a guy I don't think is all that hot, if he's intelligent and funny.Case in point:I was watching Penn and Teller Bullshit the other night and thinking...you know,I could do Penn.He's not classically handsome, but he's smart, and funny.And that makes him attractive to me.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, you know,I can really start diggin a guy I don't think is all that hot, if he's intelligent and funny.Case in point:I was watching Penn and Teller Bullshit the other night and thinking...you know,I could do Penn.He's not classically handsome, but he's smart, and funny.And that makes him attractive to me.


im like that...a lot of guys i've liked in the past werent conventionally attractive...but their personalities were awesome...so i started to become attracted to them. and soon a mediocre guy can be hella hot...just based on how i click with him


----------



## munch box (Aug 19, 2008)

johndoe2216751 said:


> anyone else think this chicks a whale?


shouldn't have said that. now you've got a parade of fat chicks clucking about whats right and whats wrong. These girls say that stuff now but I know they are anxious as hell when a guy decides to bang a fatty just to get it out of his system. So damn happy after they bang it out that they start cooking or making sandwiches for no damn reason at all. Its like " whos going to eat all this. whos is all this food for?" and they don't know....


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

i hope u dont mean girls with a phat bootys when u say fat?
Cause those are the best girls, next to sexy white girls.
Dont discriminate.


----------



## munch box (Aug 19, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i hope u dont mean girls with a phat bootys when u say fat?
> Cause those are the best girls, next to sexy white girls.
> Dont discriminate.


 
did i say phat booty? that wouldn't make any sense at all


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

hey man if a chick makes u a samich after sex ur set.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya lost me.


munch box said:


> shouldn't have said that. now you've got a parade of fat chicks clucking about whats right and whats wrong. These girls say that stuff now but I know they are anxious as hell when a guy decides to bang a fatty just to get it out of his system. So damn happy after they bang it out that they start cooking or making sandwiches for no damn reason at all. Its like " whos going to eat all this. whos is all this food for?" and they don't know....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, i do that, too.Something about him...I like guys with rough edges...but its rare to find a guy who will sit there and be able to chat with you on the level you want.Sometimes, I can get more satisified from a deep conversation than sex alone...after you get with a guy a while, foreplay is reduced to him waggling his erection at you.....


sarah22 said:


> im like that...a lot of guys i've liked in the past werent conventionally attractive...but their personalities were awesome...so i started to become attracted to them. and soon a mediocre guy can be hella hot...just based on how i click with him


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)

sex is great but it isnt everything,a real relationship gives you all the pleasure you need,ima dude too,if the guy just wags his tail then you should say do something for me first and ill give you what u want,that causes such bleu balls,happend to me also


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

The first guy I was with fucked me when I was dry all the time.....he'd just give me a peck on the mouth, and shove it in.One time I told him, "Baby, I never cum when we screw..." And he patted me on the shoulder, said"I know," and went to sleep.I fixed his ass...I read a book on him the next time.He got pissed, told me to put the fucking book down and I said,"But I'm at a really good part."


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> The first guy I was with fucked me when I was dry all the time.....he'd just give me a peck on the mouth, and shove it in.One time I told him, "Baby, I never cum when we screw..." And he patted me on the shoulder, said"I know," and went to sleep.I fixed his ass...I read a book on him the next time.He got pissed, told me to put the fucking book down and I said,"But I'm at a really good part."


lmao. damn. dats his fault tho cant fuck. dry dat would hurt so bad dick burn, he should no wat to to to solve that


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> One time I told him, "Baby, I never cum when we screw..." And he patted me on the shoulder, said"I know," and went to sleep.


Oh shit thats funny...
that really sucks for you ...
but funny... you should of told that motha to get to lickin or something..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

He knew what to do to make it more comfy for him...spit on himself....then I swear,if he'd have been wearing a condom, I'd have smelled hair burning.


mane2008 said:


> lmao. damn. dats his fault tho cant fuck. dry dat would hurt so bad dick burn, he should no wat to to to solve that





Trey57 said:


> Oh shit thats funny...
> that really sucks for you ...
> but funny... you should of told that motha to get to lickin or something..


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He knew what to do to make it more comfy for him...spit on himself....then I swear,if he'd have been wearing a condom, I'd have smelled hair burning.


It sounds like your Puss wasn't into him...
You needed someone to get those juices flowin...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

A tab of Ecstasy and some KY?


Trey57 said:


> It sounds like your Puss wasn't into him...
> You needed someone to get those juices flowin...


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> A tab of Ecstasy and some KY?


If my man new what he was doin you wouldn't need either...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

I know.But it's a curse.I always seem to get the two pump chumps.


Trey57 said:


> If my man new what he was doin you wouldn't need either...


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 19, 2008)

Well honestly I wish I was still a virgin because everytime I get a new lover there is a new body to uncover but so many preconditioned responses to get over. 

The experience is great to learn from but the mistakes are hard to let go. I am glad I know what I know but I wish it was more meaningful.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

That's exactly how I feel...it was pumped up so much....and it's not what they said.


LiveVibe said:


> Well honestly I wish I was still a virgin because everytime I get a new lover there is a new body to uncover but so many preconditioned responses to get over.
> 
> The experience is great to learn from but the mistakes are hard to let go. I am glad I know what I know but I wish it was more meaningful.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He knew what to do to make it more comfy for him...spit on himself....then I swear,if he'd have been wearing a condom, I'd have smelled hair burning.


damn he dont know nuthin then. Its da girl first. U dont want to hurt her.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 20, 2008)

Sex is definitely not an expirement.

As a matter of fact I prefer never to have "sex" again but move into the more private realm of ecstasy that supercedes the superficial shell of touch and feel.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Aug 20, 2008)

not trying to be a dick, you just asked why you were a virgin, i took a wild guess, and figured that was why. 

no offense.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 21, 2008)

johndoe2216751 said:


> not trying to be a dick, you just asked why you were a virgin, i took a wild guess, and figured that was why.
> 
> no offense.


no worries...it was just the way you worded it i think...lol.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

I never got the hype with virginity ............ I got rid of mines 1st chance i got


----------



## munch box (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ya lost me.


lost u? I never knew I had you. Have we been on a date? Lemme see what you look like.


----------



## bigblue (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a FWB and he's great! Nothing's like some good weed then a good lay. =)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not good looking.You'll have to sic someone else.


munch box said:


> lost u? I never knew I had you. Have we been on a date? Lemme see what you look like.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

bigblue said:


> I have a FWB and he's great! Nothing's like some good weed then a good lay. =)




Whats a FWB? and where the hell you come from.....and more pics please if thats you


----------



## bigblue (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Whats a FWB? and where the hell you come from.....and more pics please if thats you


fwb = friends w benefits and where i'm from is a secret. =)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 21, 2008)

zeke u gotta know about fwb.
best thing eva to get sum ass after a blunt.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

bigblue said:


> fwb = friends w benefits and where i'm from is a secret. =)




Ah damn......Secrets suck.......I like to just keep it real


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

How much them titties cost?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

ahhhh damn I hate heinekin LMAO


----------



## munch box (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not good looking.You'll have to sic someone else.


aawww come on. whys it gotta be like that? I thought you have such a great personality. the only reason i asked about a pic is because I thought we may have had a thing b4 with benefits. Although i don't remember a girl ever going dry on me. But don't worry its cool .....I like older women


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

LMAO!How old do you think I am!I bet I'm a thousand miles away from you, so no, we never had a thing....you'd definitely have remembered!


munch box said:


> aawww come on. whys it gotta be like that? I thought you have such a great personality. the only reason i asked about a pic is because I thought we may have had a thing b4 with benefits. Although i don't remember a girl ever going dry on me. But don't worry its cool .....I like older women


----------



## bigblue (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> How much them titties cost?


What do you mean, they're all real


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

The only way to tell is to have Zeke examine them.That's his new job.Booby handler.


bigblue said:


> What do you mean, they're all real


----------



## munch box (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO!How old do you think I am!I bet I'm a thousand miles away from you, so no, we never had a thing....you'd definitely have remembered!


A thousand miles away makes you a possability. Unless you are over 40, because I'm 26 now and havn't been into 35 year olds since I was 21. Why do girls wear so much black around thier eyes? I thought makeup was to make girls look more natural. Some of these chics look like racoons with triple d cups.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> soooo i feel like whining cuz im still a member of the v-club...lol. are there any other virgins on RIU? lol do guys like virgins? some i've talked to think its great...and some are really not cool with it lol. does anyone know why im still a virgin? haha im just kidding...i know why...sort of...but yea. whats everyones thoughts? how was your first time?


Your lips are so hot. Do you have a pic of your tongue?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

I do it too, when I wear makeup.Why wear makeup to look natural?If you want to look natural, don't wear makeup.I love bright red lipstick.And I'm 30.And a hermit.And the only guys I ever did that were that much younger than me were horrible, just horrible.


munch box said:


> A thousand miles away makes you a possability. Unless you are over 40, because I'm 26 now and havn't been into 35 year olds since I was 21. Why do girls wear so much black around thier eyes? I thought makeup was to make girls look more natural. Some of these chics look like racoons with triple d cups.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL!No!I considered taking a pic of my teeth,because they used to examine teeth to see what kinda health you were in, but I didn't think anyone would get the joke.


GarryFroker said:


> Your lips are so hot. Do you have a pic of your tongue?


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL!No!I considered taking a pic of my teeth,because they used to examine teeth to see what kinda health you were in, but I didn't think anyone would get the joke.


How does my teeth look?


----------



## munch box (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I do it too, when I wear makeup.Why wear makeup to look natural?If you want to look natural, don't wear makeup.I love bright red lipstick.And I'm 30.And a hermit.And the only guys I ever did that were that much younger than me were horrible, just horrible.


To enhance natural features that they already got going on......... Sorry to hear your love life has been such a tragedy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

They look clean.I'm no expert!


GarryFroker said:


> How does my teeth look?


 More of a comedy, really.


munch box said:


> Sorry to hear your love life has been such a tragedy.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Prophecy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Proverbs 31:10-31*​​*The Women of Noble Character*​ 
A mother/woman (wife) of noble character who can find?
She is worth far more than rare rubies.
Her husband (spouse) has full confidence in her
and lacks nothing of value.
She brings him good, not harm, all the days of her life.
She selects wool and flax
and works with eager hands.
She is like the merchant ships,
bringing her food from afar.
She gets up while it is still dark;
she provides food for her family
and portions for her servant girls.
She considers a field and buys it;
out of her earnings she plains a vineyards.
She sets about her work vigorously;
her arms are strong for her tasks.
She sees that her trading is profitable,
and her lamp does not go out at night
in her hand she holds the distaff
and grasp the spindle with her fingers.
She opens her arms to the poor
and extends her hands to the needy.
When it snows, she has no fear for her household;
for all of them are clothed in scarlet.
She makes coverings for her bed;
she is clothed in fine linen and purple.
Her husband (spouse) is respected at the city gate,
where he takes his seat among the elders of the land.
She makes linen garments and sells
them,
And supplies the merchants with sashes.
She is clothed with strength and dignity;
she can laugh at the days to come.
She speaks with wisdom,
and faithful instruction is on her
tongue.
She watches over the affairs of her household
and does not eat the bread of idleness.
Her children arise and call her blessed;
her husband also, and he praises her:
Many women do noble things,
but you surpass them all.
Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting:
But a woman who fears the Lord
is to be praised.
Give her the reward she has earned,
and let her works bring her praise at the city gate.


----------



## Prophecy (Aug 25, 2008)

wackymack said:


>


***************************************************************

How thoughtful. Sounds and looks good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

....................................


Prophecy said:


> *Proverbs 31:10-31*
> *The Women of Noble Character*​
> A mother/woman (wife) of noble character who can find?
> She is worth far more than rare rubies.
> ...





Prophecy said:


> ***************************************************************
> 
> How thoughtful. Sounds and looks good.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> ....................................


LOL... exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 25, 2008)

wackymack said:


>


must be a little cold out, or someones getting excited!


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 25, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> must be a little cold out, or someones getting excited!


Ha! No shit Bleezy. I like it aloooooot.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 25, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Ha! No shit Bleezy. I like it aloooooot.


yea that pic got me a little happy my self. Had to call up the whore so I could save a virgin  I dont want any more virgins.... ever!


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> yea that pic got me a little happy my self. Had to call up the whore so I could save a virgin  I dont want any more virgins.... ever!


Not even 72 of them?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

nope Ive took my fair share.. Im more into the freaky bitchs in the bed, noobs just dont get it


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 26, 2008)

"virgins i love em"


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

cincismoker said:


> "virgins i love em"


whats so great about em? cant even barly fit your dick in em. And they are in agonizing pain. To me, watching a bitch that you definitely know your hurting isnt one bit enjoyable .


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 26, 2008)

i may be a bit twisted but i enjoy it. inescence is sexy im sorry


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

i like a girl that knows what she's doing and is sure of themselves. its like comparing a tee-ball game to a major league game.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 26, 2008)

allso true


----------



## rizzo69 (Aug 26, 2008)

where u live? im in ontario too i can show u how it's done :]

and a spitty dick is definately the way foreplay works.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

rizzo69 said:


> where u live? im in ontario too i can show u how it's done :]
> 
> and a spitty dick is definately the way foreplay works.


if its her spit. If its yours, you aint good enough to make the bitch wet. haha better get practicinnnn, cuss it makes perfect


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 26, 2008)

Any man that only cares about himself sexually, or any woman, for that matter, is looking at a lot of masturbation.


rizzo69 said:


> where u live? im in ontario too i can show u how it's done :]
> 
> and a spitty dick is definately the way foreplay works.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> nope Ive took my fair share.. Im more into the freaky bitchs in the bed, noobs just dont get it


 


a "good"(naughty) girl knows how to polish the fire hose and make it shine brighter than a supernova

a "bad"(inexperienced) girl will break the cucumber in half and peel it raw


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Any man that only cares about himself sexually, or any woman, for that matter, is looking at a lot of masturbation.


word


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Any man that only cares about himself sexually, or any woman, for that matter, is looking at a lot of masturbation.


LOL quite honestly most of these replies are via the hand that speaks.


----------



## sash125 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha ha, add another one to the V list... I'm the guy who everyone assumes is a virgin, and unfortunately they're correct...


----------



## Action (Aug 27, 2008)

Lost mine when I was 16 to an older girl (at the time gf) on prom night. Yeah, yeah real original I know...but hey I was a horny young fella. It was on a boat though which adds some uniqueness to it.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 27, 2008)

the v list sucks.

but im def not on it been off for few years now

last year when i was 18 i humpedd a 31yr,it was awesome but she was a complete bitch,watch out for them bitches,thats why im trying 17-20yr olds,16 is the leagal age in my state

all im really sayin to the wangstas and bankstas is dont hold back even if ur a ghetto wannabe,or a jew,look for a dime thats top of the line with a cute face big waste and a big behind,look for a badd bitch,thats a freak in the morning,freak in the evening,give her the mike jones treatment


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 27, 2008)

Another one on the v list here.. oh and sarah.. do you shave your pubes?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Ladies!If you are a virgin, it is not necessary to shave your pubes so some guy can find his way around, no matter what he tells ya...I bet John Wayne didn't ask his wife to shave!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ladies!If you are a virgin, it is not necessary to shave your pubes so some guy can find his way around, no matter what he tells ya...I bet John Wayn didn't ask his wife to shave!


Hey I trim/shave a bit getting hair in the mix can be a bit uncomfortable!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Trimming is one thing...bald genitals are just creepy.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Trimming is one thing...bald genitals are just creepy.


I dunno I don't mind either way as long as you trim a bit so it does not feel like sandpaper on my dick hell I shave my dick so it does not feel that way the least you could do is return the favor.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL....your DICK is hairy???


NewGrowth said:


> I dunno I don't mind either way as long as you trim a bit so it does not feel like sandpaper on my dick hell I shave my dick so it does not feel that way the least you could do is return the favor.


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 27, 2008)

Ye was just trying to find out for the fun of it.. not that it will hinder her laying lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL....your DICK is hairy???


Around the base yeah, I'm not a little boy stoney. Thats where I trim right around the base . . . . god damn I can't believe I'm posting this ony you could get me started on something like that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

OK, gotcha...I was laughing cause i got this image of those pom poms cheerleaders use....Nevermind, I'm weird


NewGrowth said:


> Around the base yeah, I'm not a little boy stoney. Thats where I trim right around the base . . . . god damn I can't believe I'm posting this ony you could get me started on something like that


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK, gotcha...I was laughing cause i got this image of those pom poms cheerleaders use....Nevermind, I'm weird


LMFAO!!! Like those creepy purple McDonald's Characters


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Except only one eye stares from the mass of fur.....


NewGrowth said:


> LMFAO!!! Like those creepy purple McDonald's Characters


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Except only one eye stares from the mass of fur.....


hhahahahahahhahahah


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 27, 2008)

lol this thread is priceless...haha. and yea...of course i shave...im not a big fan of body hair...its icky


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok then.. you're lame  pussy hair isn't icky


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> lol this thread is priceless...haha. and yea...of course i shave...im not a big fan of body hair...its icky


who da fuck wants to know dat?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats it!Noogie time for bleezy!


bleezyg420 said:


> who da fuck wants to know dat?


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 27, 2008)

I got my V-card. 21 years old, can't say I am ashamed of it. Haven't been intimate with a lady since 10th grade, she wouldn't let me go down on her, she wouldn't take her top off, but she gave great head and we cuddled, spooned, and dry humped basically all night. I also got a blow job the day after she got her wisdom teeth out, he wanted to badly.

I was just a newbie smoker back then, just learnin, from a soda can.

Since I have no carnal knowledge I don't know if this is 100% correct, but I get the feeling I've gotta TAKE it, no one is going to GIVE it to me. Well atleast the type of girl I am interested in wants me to take it. Damn them playing hard to get. But I can't help but feel like a jerk when I act like that.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 28, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> who da fuck wants to know dat?


someone asked if i shave...so i answered...lol


----------



## Prophecy (Aug 28, 2008)

We know sex is typically the result of either lust or love. I love having sex with a woman who possess the Spirit of my God.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 28, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> We know sex is typically the result of either lust or love. I love having sex with a woman who possess the Spirit of my God.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 28, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> We know sex is typically the result of either lust or love. I love having sex with a woman who possess the Spirit of my God.


Dude you must be REALLY high can I get some of that!!!? Oh yeah and bleazy needs a noogie like my little bro or something give it to em Stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 28, 2008)

Noogie noogie!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Noogie noogie!


hey motha fucka, what are you doing to meeeee! hey stop that and rip this


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

Well..ok.


bleezyg420 said:


> hey motha fucka, what are you doing to meeeee! hey stop that and rip this


----------



## UshUsh (Aug 30, 2008)

I feel sorry for girls and their first times man. Most of the time (we're talking classic high school) they don't give a fuck about respecting a girls first time unless they're in a reasonably serious relationship with them. I reckon good on you for holding out, you'll probably feel a lot better for it. Pathetic is certainly not a word you should associate with yourself.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 31, 2008)

UshUsh said:


> I feel sorry for girls and their first times man. Most of the time (we're talking classic high school) they don't give a fuck about respecting a girls first time unless they're in a reasonably serious relationship with them. I reckon good on you for holding out, you'll probably feel a lot better for it. Pathetic is certainly not a word you should associate with yourself.


thanks  im really glad that i've held out...but i get frustrated sometimes...and a little sad


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 31, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> lol this thread is priceless...haha. and yea...of course i shave...im not a big fan of body hair...its icky


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/163276d1217735302-virginity-dgdgdf.jpg
you forgot to save your head




just fuckin with ya haha


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 31, 2008)

So sarah.. seeing that you use sex toys and stuff.. do you still have your hymen?  this is an interesting thread..


----------



## berbonber (Aug 31, 2008)

..................wowzers!......................


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 31, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> So sarah.. seeing that you use sex toys and stuff.. do you still have your hymen?  this is an interesting thread..


umm i would assume that i dont...cuz if i did it would likely hurt...lol.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 31, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/163276d1217735302-virginity-dgdgdf.jpg
> you forgot to save your head
> 
> 
> ...


omg...lol. i would never shave my head...i love my hair. it reaches my tailbone...its so long and pretty


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sarah. hair to the butt. F'ing awesome. can we at least get a pic of the backside??? Or me atleast ;-D


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 31, 2008)

Aww I like hymens  lol


----------



## amd (Aug 31, 2008)

Youre verry pretty, But dont go and try to lose the vcard, its not worth it, trust me, the best sex you can have is with a "rabbit" lol
i pref the hand but hey!
you have nothing to lose or regret by waiting till it is right or happens on its own course, but have everything to lose(or catch) by trying to go get laid.... time will come, if ur lucky, u will to


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes.Rabbits are better.


amd said:


> Youre verry pretty, But dont go and try to lose the vcard, its not worth it, trust me, the best sex you can have is with a "rabbit" lol
> i pref the hand but hey!
> you have nothing to lose or regret by waiting till it is right or happens on its own course, but have everything to lose(or catch) by trying to go get laid.... time will come, if ur lucky, u will to


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 1, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> thanks  im really glad that i've held out...but i get frustrated sometimes...and a little sad


 
***********************************************************

Someone said you use sex toys; that's an interesting predicament.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 1, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/163276d1217735302-virginity-dgdgdf.jpg
> you forgot to save your head
> 
> 
> ...


******************************************************

You looking at me?

What is your ethnicity? Arab , Italian, Indian?


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 1, 2008)

im italian ...well...sort of...my biological parents are...but im adopted. so i wasnt raised in an italian home...but oddly enough...im soooooo italian...hahaha.


----------



## Zardokk (Sep 1, 2008)

First time I'd had sex was great. Still with the same girl, too. Sex is still good.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

i made it to 15


----------



## berbonber (Sep 2, 2008)

first time i had sex was shit with this girl i fuckin hate i was 18 never had any since im kinda happy that i lost my V but i wish i hadnt done it with her


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Sep 2, 2008)

berbonber said:


> first time i had sex was shit with this girl i fuckin hate i was 18 never had any since im kinda happy that i lost my V but i wish i hadnt done it with her



lol don't tell me she had something on her...
lol just kidding.


First Time when i had sex , i was 14 with a very lovely girl, it took time and patience for both of us to agree, but the sex wasn't force, it was by will. We both enjoyed it and did it many more times.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 2, 2008)

haha no nothing like that bud she was just a head fuck and a pure sket


----------



## xochi (Sep 2, 2008)

mine was hot, in the back of a stolen Cadillac, and a week later i discovered his sister...


----------



## wackymack (Sep 2, 2008)

xochi said:


> mine was hot, in the back of a stolen Cadillac, and a week later i discovered his sister...


 
wow thats amazing,slurpi slurp


----------

